

Show HN: Bind html elements to coffee-script. - jamhed
https://github.com/jamhed/pi-redux-js/tree/master/src

======
jamhed
Comments are welcome. Also up-votes. :-)

------
BPm
can you add a short README ? might be just me but I tend to shy away from
project without documents.

~~~
jamhed
[https://github.com/jamhed/pi-redux-js](https://github.com/jamhed/pi-redux-js)

I guess I messed with links. There is.

~~~
BPm
Thanks! my bad, didn't notice it was not the project root.

